# Found pigeon missing flight feathers right wing



## TD17 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all,
My mother found a pigeon missing all his flight feathers on his right wing. He looks healthy but stressed out - probably an accident with a cat/bike. Does anybody know when (and if) his feathers will grow back?

From the photos, I suspect he might be 6-12 months old but I am not a pigeon specialist so he could be older. Really want to help him out and see what we can do for him. My mother has named him Fifi The Feather.

Does anybody have any suggestions?

TD


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, they should grow back within 6 weeks, but if he was cat caught it would be safer to treat him with Clavamox, 50mg twice a day.


----------



## TD17 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks very much for this Feefo!
So, the feathers will grow back regardless of how old he is?
He is also limping a bit with his right leg but hopefully will be fine soon.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

TD....Thanks for caring. Important to realize: he will not get all better by himself. 

As Feefo said, he/she needs medication. It was likely a predator attack and she is clearly a bit injured. As a precaution, it is typical to give a course of antibiotics. If the Pigeon received even a scratch from a claw or a scrape from a tooth, he already has infective bacteria moving around his bloodstream.
Left untreated it will be lethal.


You have about 2 days to get Fifi started on antibiotics. Do you have (or can you find) any of the following ?:

Penicillin, Amoxycillin, Cipro (also called Baytril), Cephalexin, Ceclor, or any other antibiotic medication in either human or pet grade ?

For the time being, give him some seed and keep him in a warm and safe enclosure. Also provide a shallow, small water dish or bowl.

BUT...meds are needed. So get back to us and let us know if you have found any.

Also, where in NY are you ????


----------



## TD17 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Jaye,

We have started giving him Doxycycline. He is not eating much which I am really worried about.
How long should the antibiotics course be? I would think 5 days, as with humans.

I am in NYC but the pigeon was found by my mother who lives in another city.

TD


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

TD17 said:


> Hi Jaye,
> 
> We have started giving him Doxycycline. He is not eating much which I am really worried about.
> How long should the antibiotics course be? I would think 5 days, as with humans.
> ...


What is the strength of the Doxycycline you are giving, how much are you giving and how often?

Karyn


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

he dose'nt look like feral do you think hes a homer esspecially with the wing clipped


----------

